# AC'97 plug question



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

not as easy as it sounds. 

My sound blaster has the long white front panel connector. 

my case has AC'97 connection (i'm not going to use the HD audio)

is a mic wire a mic wire and speaker wire a speaker wire? If so, i think i have a spare white cable so i can build a jumper system to adapt the antec front panel audio to my sound card.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

ok..the white connector looking at the female side is left to right as it would be on the card is black, red, orange, yellow, brown, open, open, open, open, black

the antec AC'97 cable is top left red, then brown, yellow, open, and blue

second row is black, open, yellow jumpered form top row, open, blue jumpered from top row

what equals what so i can try to make it work? I can care less on mic.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Your antec 900 comes with a wiring diagram (mine did) you need to get one for your sound card (try their web site) then you can match them up
If you have lost your antec diagram post back and i will upload a copy of mine


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

oh it has one in there ok. 

it's a sound blaster live surround sound....i'll try the SBL forums but anytime i go there all i get is argueing.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

here's all the manual says, i assume it's for the HD connector and not the AC'97..i can care less really which one i mod to..

1. mic signal
2. mic power
3. ground
4. front right out
5. front left out
6. rear right out
7. rear left out

theres no diagram so im not sure where pin 1 and 7 are....

if you hold the connector horizontally he key is pin 9 or 2...vertically is pin 7 or 4. on both connectors, ground is a corner pin. 

ok, upon closer inspection, there is a pair, purple and black, wires that go to what COULD be pin 3..... huh?

:4-dontkno :4-dontkno :4-dontkno


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

ok, tracing the audio since im doing the USB's and it's the same cable from the dell..

black = audio ground (mic/HP)
red = audio channel
orange = cutting switch middle (opening side)
yellow = audio channel
brown = cutting switch middle (back side)
black = audio ground (mic/HP)

normally (with PCB solder side up and openings facing away) the middle contacts are not linked, but are linked to the joints to their left. with HP's plugged in, the middles are linked, and both are linked to joints to the right, which are then linked together.

So here sits my hypothesis: 

when orange and brown are linked, it cuts all audio output and directs it to the headphone port. 

the black that is off and by itself can be ignored since it is redundant for the Mic port, which by wiring is disabled.










1 MIC Front panel microphone input signal (biased when supporting stereo microphone) 
2 AUD_GND Ground used by analog 
3 MIC_BIAS Microphone power / additional MIC input for stereo microphone support 
4 AUD_GND Ground used by analog audio circuits 
5 FP_OUT_R Right channel audio signal to front panel (headphone drive capable) 
6 FP_RETURN_R Right channel audio signal return from front panel (when headphones unplugged) 
7 AUD_5V Filtered +5 V used by analog audio circuits 
8 KEY No pin 
9 FP_OUT_L Left channel audio signal to front panel (headphone drive capable) 
10 FP_RETURN_L Left channel audio signal return from front panel (when headphones unplugged) 

link, includes HD audio diagram too

black = ground (dell black)
yellow = headphone right (either red or yellow)
blue = headphone left (either red or yellow)

now per that table, i just connect those 3 and leave the cutting leads off so mains can get audio at same time as headphones?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

When in doubt, ask google:




















Pin Signal Name Description 
1 PORT 1L Analog Port 1 - left channel (Microphone) 
2 GND Ground 
3 PORT 1R Analog Port 1 - right channel (Microphone) 
4 PRESENCE# Active low signal that signals BIOS that an Intel® HD Audio dongle is connected to the analog header. PRESENCE# = 0 when an Intel® HD Audio dongle is connected 
5 PORT 2R Analog Port 2 - right channel (Headphone) 
6 SENSE1_RETURN Jack detection return for front panel (JACK1) 
7 SENSE_SEND Jack detection sense line from the Intel® HD Audio CODEC jack detection resistor network 
8 KEY Connector key 
9 PORT 2L Analog Port 2 - left channel (Headphone) 
10 SENSE2_RETURN Jack detection return for front panel (JACK2)


J1.............................HD Audio
1. (ground) = pin 2 (ground)
2. (HP left) = pin 9 (AL Left)
3. (main mute) = ?????
4. (HP right) = pin 5 (AL Right)
5. (main mute) = ?????
6. (mic) = xxxx
7. (key) = xxxx
8. (mic) = xxxx
9. (mic) = xxxx
10. audio detect = ????


where do pins 6, 7, and 10 go from the HD audio connector?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Believe i fried the J1 ports (that's what the white conector is called, FYI) because even the old dell unit mutes the mains but has no throughput. But thats no mater since reall my case and my main headphone jacks are maybe 12" from eachother laterally (at the same height). But hopefully this topic can be useful for a KB or something since almost all sound blasters utilize the J1 connector.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

ok, stupid me just realized part of why it might not have worked. 

on a 5.1 card, helps to have the front speakers actually turned on when you try to use/test the headphone output. Being as i keep mine on a F/R bias of 2/98, might explain something there.....so i'll try again sometime soon but later.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

SOLVED

working! at same time as mains no less (that's a bonus feature i wanted)


----------

